# Judo club in Marbella



## Toine Rodenburg (Sep 2, 2014)

Hi, can someone advise me a friendly family oriented :welcome: but yet competitive :first: judo club in Marbella that has training classes on saturday for kids and adults or in the mornings for adults during the week?


----------

